# Using a WDM video capture device in VB...can it be done?



## JBotAlan (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm getting into more advanced stuff with Visual Basic 6 and I was wondering if there's some easy way to get data from a webcam (has WDM drivers, can be used from standard capture programs) to image-process with my code? I want to do color recognition and stuff like that. This would be really cool if I could get it to work, so please help!


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Start the VB IDE. Hit Ctrl-T to bring up the Component List. Check that to see if there's anything relating to your camera. Additionally, if you know that the camera camera came with some proprietary DLL's or OCX's, then load those out and see if they contain a control that you could use; I'd check the installation directory for these, or use a system search.

If that doesn't turn up anything, but you do have some of those proprietary DLL/OCX's, then you may be in luck. We can cross that bridge if we get to it.


----------



## JBotAlan (Apr 30, 2005)

Nope...nothing. How would I use the Windows capture stuff?


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

In that case, I'm not sure really what your options are; you could Google around for dev stuff on your camera, check out their website, maybe e-mail the mfgr. Sorry :\


----------

